# [KDE] Helligkeitssteuerung nach mehrmaligem Hibernate nicht

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

ich habe KDM mit consolekit und hald gestartet.

Am Anfang funktioniert die Helligkeitssteuerung über die FN Tasten und auch über das Widget.

Nach mehrmaligem Hibernate will beides nicht.

Leider weiß ich nicht, wie und wo ich das was "debuggen" kann.

Nach einem Neustart des X-Servers geht es ohne Weiteres wieder.

(KDE-4.6)

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## toralf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Nach mehrmaligem Hibernate will beides nicht.

 Da würde ich ja immer (auch) den kernel mit im Verdacht haben, da ein Hibernate ja prinzipiell transparent für den user space sein sollte (von solchen https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=222421 Seiteneffekten mal abgesehen).

----------

## Finswimmer

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Nach mehrmaligem Hibernate will beides nicht. Da würde ich ja immer (auch) den kernel mit im Verdacht haben, da ein Hibernate ja prinzipiell transparent für den user space sein sollte (von solchen https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=222421 Seiteneffekten mal abgesehen).

 

Früher (tm) bei KDE-4.5 ging die FN Taste gar nicht, aber ich konnte immer über den Schieberegler bei dem Widget die Helligkeit steuern.

Der Kernel ist seit dem Erscheinen von .37 der gleiche...

Tobi

----------

## toralf

Anbei, bei meinem ThinkPad habe ich 

```
n22 ~ # zgrep NVRAM /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

```

im Kernel, das war früher (tm) auf jeden Fall notwendig, damit die Fn-Tasten auch unter KDE leifen und ein entsprechendes Feedback auf den Bildschirm brachten. Vllt. geht'S jetzt aber auch schon ohne.

----------

## cryptosteve

Wenn ihr hier von Fn-Tasten sprecht, aber sicher nur von Helligkeit und so'n Kram? Fn-F2, -F3, F4 & Co laufen hier seit KDE4 überhaupt nicht mehr (Lenovo Thinkpad T500).

----------

## Finswimmer

@toralf:

Die Option ist gesetzt. 

@cryptohappen: F2: Lautlos, F3: leiser, F4: lauter gehen ohne Probleme.

----------

## cryptosteve

Jau, lauter, leiser, mute, etc. gehen hier auch. Auch die Audiotasten (pause/play, vor, zurück, etc.). Was nicht geht sind Bildschirm sperren (Fn-F2), Akkuanzeige (Fn-F3), Suspend to RAM (Fn-F4), Hibernate, etc ...

----------

## Finswimmer

$echo 8 > /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness

bringt mir die Helligkeit zurück.

Und das, obwohl es KDE intern nicht geht.

Das sollte doch "beweisen", dass es nicht am Kernel liegt.

Ich glaub, ich erstell heute abend mal einen Bugreport.

Viele Grüße

Tobi

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hallo,

hat sich hier schon was neues ergeben? Ich hab das Problem auch. Nach Suspend2Ram oder Suspend2Disc von KDE aus funktioniert die Helligkeitssteuerung nicht. Bei mir ist es KDE 4.6 und auch davor bei KDE 4.5 auf einem Toshiba Satellite.

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei mir geht erstaunlicherweise alles wieder. *toi-toi-toi*

Ich habe nichts geändert.

Einen Bugreport habe ich nicht aufgemacht.

----------

